# Heavy-Duty Mixer Lift for Thickness Planer



## bak2bak (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a very small shop (think somewhere between a 1 and 2 car garage) so I am always looking to save space. Recently I was searching online and found this Kitchen Aid mixer lift and thought that would be great to get a few of these to mount my thickness planer!

and drum sander under my bench! the only problem is that it has a maximum load of 60 lbs. My delta thicknesser weighs 72 lbs plus what I am plaining. Do you guys know of something like this that is more heavy duty? I think 200 lbs would do it because any thing that heavy I would use infeed/outfeed rollers. have you guys ever tried this or found something that would work for this? Thanks!

http://assets.rockler.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/720x720/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/3/4/34115-06-1000.jpg


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

In case you don't find a heavy-duty alternative, I'd bet you can make your own heavy-duty lift with a little trial-and-error.

Otherwise a few good alternatives are a flip-top or roll-out planer stand, a heavy-duty pull-out shelf, or some combination of these (e.g., a flip-top roll-out stand).


----------

